# Izi and Taylors 75gal Adventure!



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So first thing me Creat I am Izi, and Taylor should be joining soon. She got most of the equipment and most of the stock is mine. Hopefully I can make a journal entry every week so yall can see my adventure into the big tank world (sense I normally have under 10 gal). 


Tank specs: 
75 gal 
2 T5 Glow Singles with Life glow bulbs 
Marineland box filter 
Heater 
Substrate Flourish, black sand, gravel mix 

Inhabitants (so far) 
1 ropefish (his friends died  more soon!) 
1 raphael stripped catfish 
7 betta females ( number varies) 
1 Siamese algae eater (useless ) 
1 gold mystery snail 
1 female bristlenose pleco


Plants and others 
7 pieces of wood 
Madagascar lace leaf
6 species crypts (give or take) 
Micro swords 
Rotalica indica (and something related) 
5 tiger lilies
Lilly pad looking things 
Water letuce 
Duckweed (escapies ) 
Java fern 
Valls 

Feeding and Supplements
Bloodworms, pellets, algea wafers, beef heart, freeze dried daphnia, blackworms 

Flourish Excel X1 week 
Kent Marine Pro Plant X every other week 


Front pic


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What a lovely tank!


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

your tank is awesome how old is it? the plants will grow in more, wonderful.:mrgreen:


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

the tank was only a month and a half old at that point.


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

So yesterday I decided to completely redo my 'baby'. My 75 now looks 400% better. It started off as a pruning, cleaning and adding a new plant. I then decided to take everything out to add a sand bed and reorganize into more of a show tank.

Backing up a bit... I would also like to add that me and Izi have been moving fish around so there are new residents in the tank as well. The reason behind this is that my 55 gal. Cichlid tank exploded and we had to find new homes for 50+ mid to large size cichlids.

I will post pics of the new tank below. The water is still all orange from moving stuff around and leaching of new wood/Indian almond leaves.


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

The new look.


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

OH! and the bug on the wall is fake... we are decorating for Halloween.


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

So changes in inhabitants are

Opaline and Blue Gouarmi (1 has been moved to another tank)
Electric Blue Crayfish (Dr. Zoidberg is from the Cichlid tank and we will monitor how destruct he ends up being. From experience with him in the past we have high hopes though)
the Siamese Algae Eater and Raphael Catfish passed away recently (hence the deap clean)
a new bulb plant, some rediscovered lilies, and a crypt that we moved

Here's some more pictures of our babies/the tank


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

... i also forgot that we added Izi's tire track eel and bought a male bristle nose pleco to add for the female. everyone seems to be getting along too.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks great!


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

Ahhhhh!!!! The ropefish has velvet. Sad panda.


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

ToeBiter said:


> OH! and the bug on the wall is fake... we are decorating for Halloween.


The bug looks real!! Lol is it real? Lol


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i still like first one but to each there own awesome:-D


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

haha... the bug on the wall is fake (plastic). And Lady K, thanks about the first tank design. I wasn't too sure about changing it at first, but once it grows in, the way it is now there will be a lot more depth to it (sort of the goal). I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is a video to make up for the lack of posts during feeding time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZpIq4VwLgY&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

OH! And I forgot to mention that all the fish are okay know and recovered. The tank is saved! we did lose a couple fish sadly, but the majority pulled through (gotta luv beta's will to live through everything).


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

I am so envious:mrgreen: You have such a eye for beautiful tanks.


----------



## ToeBiter (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks! The tank is really starting to grow in now so we need to put new picks up. We also added a small school of harlequin rasbora for some more movement since a lot of stuff hides in there.


----------

